# EAA Zastava EZ9



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

Just purchased the above mentioned gun. 

Does anyone know if the Hogue model 26000 (for sig 226) fits without a problem on the EZ9? 

I contacted Hogue about this and will post what they say, I was just wondering in the meantime if anyone tried it and knows from first hand experience.

Thanks


----------



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, as I'm goning to be getting only one mag with it, I need to purchase at least another one.

Has anyone had any experiences with aftermarket magazines?


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to get the mags from CDNN, Charles Daly may have a few left.

Because of the ambi decocker the factory grips are pretty much it. My second one will be in on Wednesday. I bought one when Daly imported then traded it for an FNP.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

*EAA EZ9 holster?*

Anyone found a holster for the EZ?


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of the leather ones with a thumb break will work. Haven't found a level 2 or a Kydex that will work. Uncle Mikes Pro series will work if you add a spacer to the screws.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

*Possible third party magazines for EZ9*

Promag lists a 10 round magazine (PN TAZ 01) for the TZ-99 9mm has anyone looked at one to see if it would work with the EZ9?


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

rockhunter said:


> Promag lists a 10 round magazine (PN TAZ 01) for the TZ-99 9mm has anyone looked at one to see if it would work with the EZ9?


The only place that has mags for it is CDNNINVESMENTS.COM

you can modify a Sig 226 mag if your handy with a dremel tool. It's due to the cutout in the middle of the mag also locking the mag in place.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Magicmanmb said:


> The only place that has mags for it is CDNNINVESMENTS.COM
> 
> you can modify a Sig 226 mag if your handy with a dremel tool. It's due to the cutout in the middle of the mag also locking the mag in place.


The Promag TAZ 01 was listed as being compatable with the Charles Daly ZDA pistol (EZ9 without rail?). It would be nice to find a manufacturer of a compatable magazine here in the US.

For the time being I bought a spare magazine several weeks ago from CDNN. And EAA said they will have more magazines in stock in 30 to 60 days.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Promag it may fit but I tried one they sent and it wouldn't lock in. Also I bought several promags for my CD High Power that they guaranteed to fit won't drop free and binds going in. The Browning HP factory mags work perfect. Usually if CDNN has a quantity of the guns they are getting ready to dump the line, Check with Charles Daly and see what they have left in stock be sure to pick up a couple of spare recoil springs also.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Magicmanmb said:


> Promag it may fit but I tried one they sent and it wouldn't lock in. Also I bought several promags for my CD High Power that they guaranteed to fit won't drop free and binds going in. The Browning HP factory mags work perfect. Usually if CDNN has a quantity of the guns they are getting ready to dump the line, Check with Charles Daly and see what they have left in stock be sure to pick up a couple of spare recoil springs also.


I have had good success with the Promag magazines for a Bersa Thunder but have heard of problems with other pistols and their magazines which is why I asked if anyone had tried the TZ-99 version in an EZ9.

I am not sure why CDNN has the EAA EZ9s and EZ40s perhaps just excess inventory in today's economic enviornment. EAA has only had the line about 10 months and included them in their 2009 catalog. It would be sad if EAA decided to drop such a nice pistol this early.

I am not worried about recoil springs, Wolff makes springs for the Sig 226 and other pistol springs in a variety of spring rates. I would like to pick up an extractor and ejector when I can locate them. I wonder if any parts interchangability exists with the Sig models?


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

No parts interchangeability Charles Daly still has some extractors and ejectors.
Also the recoil springs are different than the 226's Dalys still have some of those also but the stock is going down. I think they are like the Baikal Shotguns etc... having problems getting firearms imported. I'm buying only things I can get parts like .45 Colt style, Glocks, Brownings, etc... and building up a small stockpile of spare parts for each. If they get cutoff from import then the dealers that have them use it as an excuse to quadruple the price, like they did with Hi-Cap mags during the AWB. Some dealers have also started taking out extra mags from boxes and selling them as an add on. Sig just announced they are only putting one mag in the box but not lowering the price. Things like that have I have bought my last Sig. They said it's do to a shortage, but you can buy as many spares as your credit card or wallet will allow.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

I just talked to Support at Charles Daly and they don't have any parts on hand.
That was the bad news since EAA currently has almost nothing on hand also.

The good news was the support person at Charles Daly reported that they had never had a ZDA come back for repair accept one that a customer had unsuccessfully tried to remove the cartridge indicator from his pistol and had rendered the pistol inoperable in the process. Although this probably is not to surprising since we are talking about pistols that are only a couple years old at most even though some have reported thousands of rounds fired through them.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

They must have been bought out by one of the dealers like Sarco 2 weeks ago they had 100+ recoil springs and extractors I ordered a couple of spares had them in 4 days. Since they are bringing back the Jericho and have gotten into the AR market they may be picking them up again.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mags for a TZ99 , EZ9 , CZ999 , CZ99 , the Charles Daly ZDA are all the same. They are all the same gun design. You can also modify the Sig mags and Beretta 92 mags by making the "D" shaped hole in them and they will work. Even the 30rd mag from CTD. Most holsters and grips for a Sig 226 or 229 will not work as the TZ/CZ/ZDA are slightly larger. Though the pistol "looks" like a Sig, It is actually a blend of the Sig 226 and a Beretta P88. I have a TZ99 and love it and have researched this issue intensly. For a wealth of information on these guns, go to "www.CZ999.org". Here we discuss all kinds of Zastava firearms.:smt023


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

*EAA EZ9 Holsters*



rockhunter said:


> Anyone found a holster for the EZ?


I am now in a position to comment on the question I asked. On the http://www.cz999.org/ forum there were a couple posts mentioning a good fit for the EZ9 with holsters for the HK45 full size. Following that suggestion I ordered a Bianchi Accumold model 7001 Thumbsnap holster for the HK45.

As others have reported the holster might have been molded for the EZ 9, but the adjustable thumbsnap strap is about 2 cm to long. In my case I solved the strap length issue by swapiping straps with another 7001 holster for a 3rd Gen S&W. Depending on holster design a holster for the HK45 may be a good starting point but it is apparent that there are differences between the form of HK45 and EZ9 to the rear of the trigger guard that may cause a minor problem.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Don357 said:


> Mags for a TZ99 , EZ9 , CZ999 , CZ99 , the Charles Daly ZDA are all the same. They are all the same gun design. You can also modify the Sig mags and Beretta 92 mags by making the "D" shaped hole in them and they will work. Even the 30rd mag from CTD. Most holsters and grips for a Sig 226 or 229 will not work as the TZ/CZ/ZDA are slightly larger. Though the pistol "looks" like a Sig, It is actually a blend of the Sig 226 and a Beretta P88. I have a TZ99 and love it and have researched this issue intensly. For a wealth of information on these guns, go to "www.CZ999.org". Here we discuss all kinds of Zastava firearms.:smt023


The 2 I purchased from EAA don't have a D shaped hole in the mag it's a square cutout. I ordered and returned the pro mags because they wouldn't lock in place. If you do a google search there is a page that shows how to modify the 226 mags for the CZ99's.


----------



## bubba9077 (Oct 15, 2021)

sticks said:


> Also, as I'm goning to be getting only one mag with it, I need to purchase at least another one.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with aftermarket magazines?


I Just ordered 1 from zastava.com store


----------

